# Sony Ericsson Z520i



## cookie (4 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu l'occasion d'utiliser ce GSM (ou en possède peut-être un).

J'aimerais savoir se qu'ils en pensent, la compatibilité avec OSX (carnet d'adresse, agenda, photos, ...) et toute autre remarque.

Merci


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Je ne connais pas ce modele, mais il n'est pas compatible isync 

Sinon, il a l'air sympa, sans plus...


----------



## cookie (4 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je ne connais pas ce modele, mais il n'est pas compatible isync




 Ca veut dire qu'on ne sait pas le synchroniser avec iCal et le carnet d'adresse Appel ?

Et m... c'est bête ça. Mais peut-être que comme c'est un tout nouveau modèle, apple ne l'a pas encore ajouté à sa liste. Sinon, lorsqu'un GSM n'est pas compatible isync c'est définitif ou cela pourrait changer suite à la mise à jour du logiciel du portable ou d'OSX ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Octobre 2005)

je le reçois dans quelques jours je vous dirais si cela fonctionne.

L'interface est identique au K750i..donc on verra bien.


----------



## La mouette (10 Octobre 2005)

Un test ici : www.planete-se.net


----------



## cookie (14 Octobre 2005)

Merci La Mouette pour ces informations.
J'attends avec impatience tes impressions sur ton nouveau portable.

PS : en France, vous dites portable, mobile ou GSM ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Octobre 2005)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Merci La Mouette pour ces informations.
> J'attends avec impatience tes impressions sur ton nouveau portable.
> 
> PS : en France, vous dites portable, mobile ou GSM ?


Portable, mobile, gsm... on dit tout &#231;a et bien plus encore...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2005)

En Suisse on dit Natel

En France je crois...mobile, ou portable...sais pas vraiment.. 

PS: je le reçois très bientôt je te donnerais mes impressions...


----------



## elKBron (14 Octobre 2005)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Merci La Mouette pour ces informations.
> J'attends avec impatience tes impressions sur ton nouveau portable.
> 
> PS : en France, vous dites portable, mobile ou GSM ?


perso, je parle de _cellulaire_, car si on parle de portable, on peut croire que l on parle d ordinateur portable... Mais, bon... suis peut etre un peu trop tatillon..


----------



## cookie (14 Octobre 2005)

Oui, c'est vrais que ça peu porter à confusion : 



> - Merde, on vient de me voler mon portable.
> - Quoi, c'est pas vrais ?!?
> - Non, non, pas mon powerbook, mon vieux Nokia 5110
> - Ah.. ouf !


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

Je l'ai reçu ce matin.
Il est tout petit et léger.
La finition est bonne et l'accroche réseau au moins aussi bonne que le K750i ( qui est très bien)
La baterrie est la même que celle utilisée pour le K750i, ce qui laisse penser et espérer une autonomie de bonne qualité comme le K750i.

Enfin il a des petit effets lumineux symapthique

Le reste plus tard, comme dit je viens à peine de le recevoir.

Globalement il est bien, et le prix est très raisonable.

Par contre il n'est pas compatible iSync...pas encore


----------



## cookie (18 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour ces premières impressions.



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre il n'est pas compatible iSync...pas encore


----------



## fmontant (18 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai reçu ce matin.
> Il est tout petit et léger.
> La finition est bonne et l'accroche réseau au moins aussi bonne que le K750i ( qui est très bien)
> La baterrie est la même que celle utilisée pour le K750i, ce qui laisse penser et espérer une autonomie de bonne qualité comme le K750i.
> ...



Tu l'as acheté ou car je cherche je cherche et n'arrive pas à trouver un site ou le tel est disponible... et j'en ai deux à commander... et si possible rapidement

Par avance merci pour ta réponse


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

Je l'ai eu chez Phone House &#224; Vevey...si tu es en Suisse il en reste deux justement


----------



## yoffy (18 Octobre 2005)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Merci La Mouette pour ces informations.
> J'attends avec impatience tes impressions sur ton nouveau portable.
> 
> PS : en France, vous dites portable, mobile ou GSM ?


Suivant le niveau d'&#233;volution des personnes . Portable est un adjectif qui est utilis&#233; pour t&#233;l&#233;phone dans certains jargons , donc &#224; prohiber en fran&#231;ais . Alors normalement "t&#233;l&#233;phone" qualifi&#233; &#233;ventuellement de "portatif" ou GSM . (En g&#233;n&#233;ral les belges parlent mieux que les fran&#231;ais .)


----------



## fmontant (19 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai eu chez Phone House à Vevey...si tu es en Suisse il en reste deux justement




Merci pour l'info mais je suis sur Paris... Alors si quelqu'un a des informations sur la disponibilité...

Par avance merci


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

fmontant a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info mais je suis sur Paris... Alors si quelqu'un a des informations sur la disponibilit&#233;...
> 
> Par avance merci




Va voir ici: http://www.planete-se.net/index.php?

ILs pourront surement te r&#233;pondre


----------



## fmontant (28 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,


Je viens juste d'acheter deux Z520i et déja je regrette une chose, la non compatibilité avec isync, si quelqu'un a un truc pour transférer mon carnet d'adresse, l'idée sera la bienvenue


Par avance merci


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2005)

fmontant a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> 
> Je viens juste d'acheter deux Z520i et d&#233;ja je regrette une chose, la non compatibilit&#233; avec isync, si quelqu'un a un truc pour transf&#233;rer mon carnet d'adresse, l'id&#233;e sera la bienvenue
> ...




La prochaine M&#224;j, 10.4.3...r&#233;soudra peut-&#234;tre le probl&#232;me....

j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a:

http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/8300945231/m/295003575731


----------



## fmontant (28 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine Màj, 10.4.3...résoudra peut-être le problème....
> 
> j'ai trouvé ça:
> 
> http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/8300945231/m/295003575731




Malheureusement, je ne suis vraiment pas un pro de l'anglais... Merci pour le lien


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2005)

Pas de quoi !


----------



## fmontant (28 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de quoi !




J'ai fait cette modif la synchro est nikel, elle fonctionne parfaitement

Merci  voila lma manipulation :



> Sure, they're quite simple, really:
> - Open "/Applications/iSync.app/Contents/PlugIns/ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice/Contents/PlugIns/PhoneModelsSync.phoneplugin/Contents/Resources/MetaClasses.plist" in your favourite text editor (Text Edit, Emacs, etc.).
> - Duplicate the Sony Ericsson K750 entry, replacing each occurance of K750 with Z520 in the duplicate.
> - For kicks, set the phone icon to SEZ1010.tiff, since that's fairly similar in looks to the Z520.
> ...


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2005)

Super


----------



## cookie (30 Octobre 2005)

Et donc avec cette "bidouille", on peut utiliser iSync avec le Z520i ?
Tout fonctionne correctement ??
On peut synchroniser les adresses, l'agenda, ... ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Et donc avec cette "bidouille", on peut utiliser iSync avec le Z520i ?
> Tout fonctionne correctement ??
> On peut synchroniser les adresses, l'agenda, ... ?




Oui cela fonctionne !


----------



## cookie (31 Octobre 2005)

Super, merci pour l'info


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

le Z520i est gérer par Tiger 10.4.3... si si :love:


----------



## fmontant (1 Novembre 2005)

Je confirme, l'icone a chang&#233; dans isync, donc pas de pb pour la synchro...


----------



## fmontant (1 Novembre 2005)

Hello quand même, Je croyais que le téléphone avait une fonction de synchro des images depuis le carnet d'adresse, mais malheureusement je ne retrouve plus l'info, quelqu'un a quelque chose à ce sujet ?

Sinon, je suis à la recherche pour le telephone d'un soft qui permet la conversion euro franc... et téléchargeable directement à partir du Mac car le wap et moi ne sommes pas copain... 

Par avance merci


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Novembre 2005)

Salut, 
Pour la synchro des images du carnet d'adresse, il te faut un t&#233;l&#233;phone compatible : 
Mat&#233;riel compatible

Sinon, pour le soft, je ne sais pas :rose:


----------



## ikiki (2 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Pour la synchro des images du carnet d'adresse, il te faut un téléphone compatible :
> Matériel compatible




Salut le_magicien! 

Mon portable-celluliaire-mobile-GSM est un K700, synchro par BT excellente avec carnet d'adresse et ical. 

Mais les images du carnet d'adresse ne se synchronisent pas elles, obligé de le faire à la main, en les glissant sur le bureau, cela donne des imags en TIFF, qu'il faut reconvertir en JPEG (du moins dans mon cas car le k700 ne connait pas les TIFF) et les tranfsféer ensuite sur le portable.
Par contre c'est vrai qu'un soft faisant ce transfert serait pas mal


----------



## bmm2 (5 Janvier 2006)

Je ne parviens pas à synchroniser les adresses, juste les n° de tel.
Qqn peut m'aider?
merci!


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Dans iSync tu as une option qui dit de ne syncroniser que les contacts avec num de tél...décoche là...


----------



## bmm2 (6 Janvier 2006)

Merci mais j'ai peur d'avoir mal formulé ma question.
Après la synchronisation je n'ai que les n° de tel et les mail sur le téléphone. Je souhaite avoir aussi les adresses postales mais n'y parviens pas.


----------



## Cioran (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour...

Ma copine vient d'avoir un sony Ericsson Z520i et je voudrai lui envoyer des photos et des MP3 par bluetooth... ms je ne sais pas du tout comment m'y prendre... 
Pour info je suis sur tiger... et le telephone portable est reconnu par isync....

merci de m'apporter vos lumière


----------



## brome (14 Janvier 2006)

Parmi les applications, il y a dans le répertoire Utilitaires l'une d'elles qui se nomme "Echange de fichiers Bluetooth". Ensuite, dans cette application, tu utilises le menu Fichier > Envoyer un fichier.


----------



## Cioran (14 Janvier 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide...


----------



## Sarga (2 Février 2006)

bmm2 a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais j'ai peur d'avoir mal formulé ma question.
> Après la synchronisation je n'ai que les n° de tel et les mail sur le téléphone. Je souhaite avoir aussi les adresses postales mais n'y parviens pas.


Dnas le carnet d'adresse, elle apparait sous quel nom ton adresse ?
Perso j'ai eu un petit problème, pour les numéros de fixe, j'avais appellé ça "fixe" au lieu de "domicile", du coup ça passait pas dans le telephone.
Pareil pour les numéros de *box (free, neuf etc), elles passent pas sur le tel :/ (enfin parce que j'ai renommé le champ en *box, si je les met dans domicile ça passe sans problème)

Donc si tu as personnalisé le champ, ça peut poser problème. Je regarde ce soir sous quel nom elle apparait chez moi 

Et sinon quelqu'un a réussi à synchroniser iCal, y'a une ruse de sioux à faire ? Chez moi ça marche dans aucun sens, les evenements d'iCal ne sont pas trasmis au telephone, et ceux créés par le telephone apparaissent pas dans iCal :/


----------



## ahardran (22 Mars 2006)

bonjour,

j'ai un sony ericsson z520i avec comme opérateur nrjmobile et un imac g5 intel.

1) j'aimerais savoir comment modifier la durée avant que l'écran ne devienne noir

2) comment faire pour envoyer une image du z520i sur mon ordinateur car pour l'instant cela fonctionne que dans le sens ordinateur vers z520i


le transfert de mes contats, ainsi ques d'ical vers le z520i fonctionne normalement.


merci d'avance.


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2006)

pour le transfert, regarde dans le menu déroulant qui suit ton icone bluettoth en haut z'à gauche du bureau de ton mac (parcourir le contenu etc...) sinon  "envoyer" via bluetooth depuis ton z520 
pour l'écran, pas encore regardé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2006)

Ce que je trouve dommage avec ce mobile; c'est que la mémoire ne soit pas extensible avec l'ajout d'une carte parce que 16 Mo pour stocker images et musique, c'est vraiment peu.


----------



## La mouette (25 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve dommage avec ce mobile; c'est que la mémoire ne soit pas extensible avec l'ajout d'une carte parce que 16 Mo pour stocker images et musique, c'est vraiment peu.



Ce n'est pas la fonction de téléphone d'entrée de gamme. Pour cela il y a la série K et W de chez SE


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la fonction de téléphone d'entrée de gamme. Pour cela il y a la série K et W de chez SE



Et de l'iPhone (quand il sortira).


----------



## tornade13 (27 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir

Après presque 3 ans de bon et loyaux services j'ai flinguer mon Z600  (plus de haut parleur) je cherche un tel similaire, j'ai vu le z520i qui a l'air de correspondre a mes attentes mais j'ai entendu dire qu'il etait vraiment petit, taille pour les femmes  ...
quelqu'un a le z520i ?

message déplacé dans le fil existant


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2006)

Oui je l'ai ... Il est pas très grand , mais il se glisse partout..et il est pas très cher...


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

inconvénient : il plait à ma compagne...


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

Il fait des effets lumineux terribles...


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il fait des effets lumineux terribles...




cumulé avec le réveil "Dr Dre" que je lui ai collé, ça fait discothèque !!


----------



## esales (11 Avril 2006)

bmm2 a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais j'ai peur d'avoir mal formulé ma question.
> Après la synchronisation je n'ai que les n° de tel et les mail sur le téléphone. Je souhaite avoir aussi les adresses postales mais n'y parviens pas.



Avec la dernière mise à jour de TIGER, pouvez-vous me dire si les adresses postales sont enfin synchroniser entre le Carnet d'Adresse et le SE Z520.
Je suppose que les photos des contacts ne sont toujours pas transférées lors des synchro ?

Peut-on envoyer des SMS depuis le Carnet d'Adresse via le Z520 (en BT) ?
Peut-on utiliser le Z520 en temps que modem GPRS pour relever ses mail depuis le Mac (toujours en BT) ?

J'hésite à changer mon Nokia 6670 pour un SE Z520 ou un Nokia 6111.

Merci d'avance


----------



## esales (24 Avril 2006)

Je me réponds à moi même ayant acheté et reçu le SE Z520i.
Les adresses postales sont bien synchronisés sans aucuns soucis.
Le Z520i est parfaitement compatible avec le MAC OSX 10.4.6 (carnet d'adresse sans photo, agenda, SMS, Salling Clicker et normalement en tant que modem, mais j'ai pas encore essayé).

Bref, mis à part les photos des contacts, la synchro est parfaite.


----------



## tornade13 (27 Mai 2006)

> Et sinon quelqu'un a réussi à synchroniser iCal, y'a une ruse de sioux à faire ? Chez moi ça marche dans aucun sens, les evenements d'iCal ne sont pas trasmis au telephone, et ceux créés par le telephone apparaissent pas dans iCal :/


Une solution ? moi je n'y arrive toujours pas


----------



## La mouette (27 Mai 2006)

Tu as quelle système ? 10.3 ou 10.4 ?


----------



## tornade13 (27 Mai 2006)

Système a jour 10.4.6


----------



## La mouette (27 Mai 2006)

Etrange alors ..., car le Z520i es reconnu par iSync ( pas de problème de mon côté...)

Ceci dit...efface toute traces des précédents jumelages et recommence...( si tu avais tenté le coups avant avec un hack il est possible que cela ne fonctionne plus ...)


----------



## tornade13 (27 Mai 2006)

Tout se synchronise mais pas ical ??


----------



## divoli (24 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,


Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer si salling clicker est bien compatible avec ce t&#233;l&#233;phone ?

Parce qu'autant j'arrive &#224; me connecter (via salling) entre mon Palm Tungsten et mon PBG4 (OS 10.4.7), autant je n'y arrive pas sur mon Z520i ("No devices found. Is your computer discoverable ?).
Pourtant ce mod&#232;le appara&#238;t dans le menu d&#233;roulant des t&#233;l&#233;phones elligibles.:hein:


Merci.


----------



## esales (24 Juillet 2006)

Salling Clicker est compatible avec le Z520i.

Il n'y a pas de problème.


----------



## divoli (24 Juillet 2006)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Salling Clicker est compatible avec le Z520i.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de probl&#232;me.


Merci pour la r&#233;ponse.


J'ai install&#233; salling clicker sur mon powerbook.
Sur l'assistant p&#233;riph&#233;rique de salling, j'ai choisi la marque (SE), puis le mod&#232;le (Z520i) via les menus d&#233;roulants.
Puis j'ai proc&#233;d&#233; &#224; l'installation sur mon t&#233;l&#233;phone via bluetooth: install&#233; le client (le mod&#232;le z520i appara&#238;t bien et le fichier est bien envoy&#233; sur mon t&#233;l&#233;phone qui enregistre le fichier).
A la fin de l'installation, le t&#233;l&#233;phone me demande si je veux "d&#233;marrer maintenant".
Je r&#233;ponds oui, mais le t&#233;l&#233;phone n'arrive pas &#224; se connecter:"not connected", puis en appuyant sur "connect" le message "Connect failed" et " No devices found. Is your computer discoverable ?"

Dans la barre de menu du PB, j'ai l'image du t&#233;l&#233;phone et l'interface de salling m'indique: Z520i: &#224; l'&#233;coute d'un &#233;v&#233;nement du t&#233;l&#233;phone.

O&#249; est-ce que &#231;a p&#234;che ?


----------



## alexdum (30 Juillet 2006)

Hello,

Comme mon mobile (Motorola SLVR L7) n'est pas compaible avec les photos de mon Adresse Book, je cherche un moyen de recuper les miniatures que mon Address Book doit creer quand j'ajoute une image a un contact.

J'ai fait ma petite recherche avec Spotlight, et j'ai trouver un fichier "Images" dans "Address Book" mais impossible de lire les fichiers qui sont dedans.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Alex


----------



## Roiku (1 Août 2006)

Est ce que l'on peut synchroniser aussi l'agenda avec ce téléphone ?

Merci


----------



## La mouette (2 Août 2006)

Roiku a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que l'on peut synchroniser aussi l'agenda avec ce téléphone ?
> 
> Merci



Oui sans problème


----------

